# It seems Kesha's music has drastically improved



## Hissora (Jun 27, 2011)

And it's all thanks to Nigel Thornberry.

[yt]oy2PTaAc_YE[/yt]


----------



## Conker (Jun 28, 2011)

That was fucking awful


----------



## eversleep (Jun 29, 2011)

^The original song was fucking awful to begin with.


----------



## Conker (Jul 1, 2011)

eversleep said:


> ^The original song was fucking awful to begin with.


Irrelevant to the video.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 1, 2011)

I actually liked it :C


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2011)

Eww, Kesha.

WAKE UP IN DA MORNIN'
FEELING LIKE P DI-- NO, KESHA, GO AWAY


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Jul 2, 2011)

This meme is bad and people posting it should feel bad.

More so than the average meme.


----------



## Larry (Jul 2, 2011)

I like Ke$ha.

Nashville FTW.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jul 7, 2011)

This meme is not funny. Nigel Thornberry is awesome, this meme, not so much.


----------

